

Why Most Video Game 'Aggression' Studies Are Nonsense - ourmandave
http://kotaku.com/why-most-video-game-aggression-studies-are-nonsense-1724116744

======
thelastguy
Esssentilly, what all the studies did was asked the equivalent of, "Did you
threw your controller at the screen when the boss cheated and killed your
whole part in one move?" Of course, most people will answer yes. But that
doesn't mean most people are going to go out and do a mass shooting at the
mall.

It's the same nonsense as, "Does playing sexiest video games like GTA makes
your sexiest?"

Really, if it was that easy for video games to brainwash and control people,
the Russian government would have used video games to brainwash and control
all their citizens so long ago.

